# Makeup I did on my co-worker & mini-fotd



## jeanna (Aug 31, 2005)

EYES
Stilife paint (base)
Goldbit e/s (lid to crease)
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Surreal e/s (crease)
Shimmermint e/s (outer/crease)
Teal pigment (outer)
Blacktrack fluidline (top liner & lower waterline)
Lancome Hypnose mascara
MAC #7 false lashes, cut in half (outer lashes only)
Brun e/s (brows)

CHEEKS
NARS "Laguna" Bronzer
Primpin'/Golden Kitty Powder Blush Doubles

LIPS
Subculture lipliner
Viva Glam V lipstick
Flash of Flesh lipglass

---

EYES
Stilife paint (base)
Goldbit e/s (highlight)
Shimmermoss e/s (inner half)
Parfait Amour + Violet Pigment (outer half)
Lancome Hypnose mascara
Blacktrack Fluidline
Brun e/s (brows)

CHEEKS
Guerlain Abricot Souffle blush

LIPS
Chanel Lilirose lipliner
Pinking Sheer lipglass


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 31, 2005)

Jenna.. your awesome... Great job.. I can see why she keeps coming back!!!!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 31, 2005)

aww jeanna you're so good....but i still hate MSFs


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 31, 2005)

Gosh, I'm amazed by you! You're gorgeous *and* talented! No wonder your pretty co-worker is your best customer.  If I were her I would be, too lol! (and I'd love it if you'd do another tutorial when you get a chance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## makeuplover (Aug 31, 2005)

im in awe..you do amazing work! i love your fotd..can you please tell me what you used?


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2005)

umm.. yeah... u GLOW in that pic! gold deposit kicks ass!!! u my dear, are way too fabulous!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 31, 2005)

jenna... amazing work!! looks so good! Everytime I see your work it looks like it's airbrushed on it's so perfect! !


----------



## angelwings (Aug 31, 2005)

The two make-overs you did look fantastic and you look great as well


----------



## talih* (Aug 31, 2005)

What are MSJ's??


----------



## Lollie (Aug 31, 2005)

Darn!!! That second FOTD is awesome! Great job as usual!!!


----------



## user2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow sooo pretty!

You already have your personal style....I like that!


----------



## Cleopatra (Aug 31, 2005)

Simply gawjus

You are so talented.


----------



## jeanna (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_aww jeanna you're so good....but i still hate MSFs_

 
thank you! what do you hate about them? just curious


----------



## jeanna (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover* 
_im in awe..you do amazing work! i love your fotd..can you please tell me what you used?_

 
for my look? i used shroom, amber lights, romp, smut and black tied eyeshadows. gold deposit msf on cheeks. entwined lipstick (Naturally Eccentric) with instant gold lustreglass.

i should mention that early on into the night, i had to reapply my gloss but forgot my makeup in the car, so i had to touch up with my friend's oh baby lipglass. but i still had some of the original stuff on my lips, so the picture likely shows the mixture of the 3 colors.


----------



## jeanna (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talih** 
_What are MSJ's??_

 
MSF = Mineralized Skin Finish
haha, MAC addicts and their acronyms... gotta love 'em


----------



## Midgard (Aug 31, 2005)

stunning, like every time!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 31, 2005)

Every one of those photos shows some really GORGEOUS makeup!  Good job!


----------



## badpenny (Aug 31, 2005)

Those are all great, but I just can't get over how beautiful the first is.


----------



## mollasaurusrex (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow that second one is GORGEOUS! You are very talented!


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 31, 2005)

You're so petty Jeanna!!!
I'm so going to get Gold Deposit MSF tomorrow


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 31, 2005)

Jeanna....first of all....wonderful work....I love the tropical summery feel and those lashes!.........but I also have a question that's totally not related to this FOTD at all.....I heard about the Xtina420 person stealing pics and FOTDs from another site and I just want to protect my photos now.....so........my question is.....how do you watermark your photos?.....I know you have a warning up there about photo identity theft......and that cute butterfly thing on your pics....is that part of the watermarking thing?........it's so cute!..........thanks in advance for your help.....

                                                                           ~Kiersten~


----------



## user4 (Aug 31, 2005)

Super Cute!!! I Love It!!!


----------



## jeanna (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~~Queenofshuz~~* 
_Jeanna....first of all....wonderful work....I love the tropical summery feel and those lashes!.........but I also have a question that's totally not related to this FOTD at all.....I heard about the Xtina420 person stealing pics and FOTDs from another site and I just want to protect my photos now.....so........my question is.....how do you watermark your photos?.....I know you have a warning up there about photo identity theft......and that cute butterfly thing on your pics....is that part of the watermarking thing?........it's so cute!..........thanks in advance for your help.....

                                                                           ~Kiersten~_

 
yep, i include that little bar thing with the url of my journal somewhere on the photo and i also had a custom watermark made for me (that butterfly you see) so i've started to include those on my pictures as well. basically, i try to find good places to put my watermarks so that the photos aren't obscured, but are also strategically placed so that if they were to be cropped out, the picture would look weird, you know?


----------



## Joke (Aug 31, 2005)

Love it! Especially the 1st!


----------



## user3 (Aug 31, 2005)

You did a great job and her and you look lovely!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Aug 31, 2005)

wow great job girl! i happy you got the job and you will be fantastic!


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_yep, i include that little bar thing with the url of my journal somewhere on the photo and i also had a custom watermark made for me (that butterfly you see) so i've started to include those on my pictures as well. basically, i try to find good places to put my watermarks so that the photos aren't obscured, but are also strategically placed so that if they were to be cropped out, the picture would look weird, you know?_

 
oh wow....thanks so much........


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Aug 31, 2005)

All of the pics are beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 31, 2005)

Those bright colors on the second FOTD is amazing on her! You did a wonderful job! *thumbs up!*







And ur beautiful as always!


----------



## hazelinsight (Aug 31, 2005)

that looks good. i love the second look the best!!!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Sep 1, 2005)

beautiful!...just curious..how did the mac interview go?


----------



## jeanna (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennylopez1010* 
_beautiful!...just curious..how did the mac interview go?_

 
thank you!

well, it was the first of a series of interviews - the group interview. it went well! i got a call the next day saying that my resume would now be forwarded to the counters that i stated as my preferences (they made me list 6 locations) and so when those counters are hiring, the managers will refer to that stack of 'pre-approved' resumes for 1-1 interviewing


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 1, 2005)

great job, i especially love the top one-very sexy


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 1, 2005)

gorgeous! i love them all!!!  i like that watermark idea too...but i'm way to lazy to photoshop my pics lol


----------



## almondeyez81 (Sep 1, 2005)

jeanna you're absolutely beautiful and talented, keep doin your thing!!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Sep 3, 2005)

ur lippie color in the mini fotd was so pretty!


----------



## Jude (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh I love those looks!  And of course you know you are gorgeous


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Sep 4, 2005)

*hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_...she's fast becoming my bestest customer! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












EYES
Stilife paint (base)
Goldbit e/s (lid to crease)
Vanilla pigment (highlight)
Surreal e/s (crease)
Shimmermint e/s (outer/crease)
Teal pigment (outer)
Blacktrack fluidline (top liner & lower waterline)
Lancome Hypnose mascara
MAC #7 false lashes, cut in half (outer lashes only)
Brun e/s (brows)

CHEEKS
NARS "Laguna" Bronzer
Primpin'/Golden Kitty Powder Blush Doubles

LIPS
Subculture lipliner
Viva Glam V lipstick
Flash of Flesh lipglass










EYES
Stilife paint (base)
Goldbit e/s (highlight)
Shimmermoss e/s (inner half)
Parfait Amour + Violet Pigment (outer half)
Lancome Hypnose mascara
Blacktrack Fluidline
Brun e/s (brows)

CHEEKS
Guerlain Abricot Souffle blush

LIPS
Chanel Lilirose lipliner
Pinking Sheer lipglass

and my mini-FOTD, just to show off my new Gold Deposit MSF 
(ack! words can't even describe how i love this product!!)









_

 

what lip color did you use in the mini pic (you and ur bf)? and what is MSF gold deposit? Thanks!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 4, 2005)

Jeanna you did a great job an you are very pretty!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Sep 4, 2005)

you did a perfect job,jeanna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!I love all of them!


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 4, 2005)

i love them both. very pretty color selection. and the blending is suburb...keep up the great work!!


----------



## jeanna (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I_Love_Buffy* 
_what lip color did you use in the mini pic (you and ur bf)? and what is MSF gold deposit? Thanks!_

 
MSF = Mineralized Skin Finish
in Gold Deposit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in my avatar? that was a pic from the same night. so i wore entwined lipstick (Naturally Eccentric) with instant gold lustreglass.

i should mention that early on into the night, i had to reapply my gloss but forgot my makeup in the car, so i had to touch up with my friend's oh baby lipglass. but i still had some of the original stuff on my lips, so the picture likely shows the mixture of the 3 colors.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 7, 2005)

Your coworkers m/u is great!! You are just tooo beautiful for words..I am always blown away by your skills and beauty. You're amazing!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 7, 2005)

You are just so damn talented.  If I lived near you, I'd be one of your regular customers too.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

You both look very pretty.


----------

